# tip-up ethics?



## Centrarchidae (Jan 13, 2005)

I was looking for some different takes on a situation. This weekend I found a unattended tip-up on the walk back to the car. it was 3pm and there was nobody in sight. It was obviously left overnight as the hole was frozen over. We chipped out the tip-up and there was still a shiner on the business end. We removed the tip-up to prevent a fish from taking the dead bait and perhaps dieing. I still have the tip-up and would return it, but there is no name or phone number on it. I was wondering what you all thought? Should I have left it set-up or pulled it up and left it on top of the ice. I just thought it was rather irresponsible to leave one set-up...


----------



## Woody80 (Oct 18, 2000)

you did what i would have done. that's why you should have your name on it, so a good samariatn like you , would have a chance to at least return it.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

More a legal than an ethics question. Sounds like two violations: 1) unattended. 2) No I.D. on it.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I would look at the whole picture before deciding. If it's in front of or near a house, then I would leave it just to avoid a potentially ugly situation. If it's just out in the middle of nowhere and has no ID, then I'd consider it fair game.

Sid


----------



## duckman5 (Aug 28, 2003)

Just make sure there also are no CO's in sight, to see you pulling out a tip-up without id, even if it isn't yours. Some may not be very understanding of the situation due to the guy before you lying through his teeth.


----------



## jigmanII (Feb 3, 2003)

I would have left it alone.
As a kid I watched the clock at school/daydreaming of what might be on the business end of that tip-up. Besides as a child (at least for me) it was tough to come up with the price of a tip-up.
Legally I don't know, I think kids need to have a chance to be, kids.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

duckman5 said:


> Just make sure there also are no CO's in sight


I don't know if you've ever known any CO's personally, but they specialize in not being in sight. 




duckman5 said:


> Some may not be very understanding of the situation due to the guy before you lying through his teeth.


That's a good point actually. If you're spotted removing that tipup you might make the next DNR weekly report column. "Suspect claimed Tipup wasn't his that he was just removing it from the water because it didn't have identification on it. Ticket issued." :yikes:


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

Just a thought------if it doesn't belong to you, leave it alone.
We have COs around to make those determinations.
As well intentioned as you may be, the owner of the tipup
probably wouldn't agree with your intentions not to mention
that the scene might get a little ugly.
Personaly, I'd just call the rap line and let the COs do their
job.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Concerning my last post, I should make myself a little clearer. I don't condone just grabbing someone's tip-up because it's there and nobody's watching it. Instead, if it looks like it's abandoned or forgotten and there's no ID on it, then I guess it's kinda like the old saying goes, "You snooze, you lose."


> As a kid I watched the clock at school/daydreaming of what might be on the business end of that tip-up. Besides as a child (at least for me) it was tough to come up with the price of a tip-up.


I completely understand that, although I don't necessarily agree with leaving rigs unattended for long periods of time. I think especially these days, common sense needs to take some priority.

Sid


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

...


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

This post is great seeing how I have not told my story to anyone. My uncle and I were out one night tip-up fishing and saw 2 tip-ups 200 yards or better away from us. They were out there for the entire 4 hours that we were out there and no one even checked them once. I figured they were watching them from a house or something even though they were at least 250 yards from any houses. As we looked a little closer, we noticed that both of the flags were up. We decided that if no one checked by dark that we would go see what was up with them. Keep in mind that the entire day we didn't even have a flag up. Once the sun set, we made our way to the unattended tip-ups. We were both a little unsure what we were doing at first, but I decided to go ahead and pull the line up and leave it set on the ice. When I began pulling up the line I noticed there was a fish on the other end of it. I didn't get skunked after all!!!!!! I put the empty hook back down the hole, so no one would even know we pulled it up and then we checked the other one. We were both amazed that it also had a fish on, and so my uncle didn't get skunked either. I must say I thought about taking the tip-ups, but I knew ethically it would just not be right. Like someone stated earlier it could be a kids, and that would totally devestate a child to have their tip-ups stolen. I do however think it's very unsportsmanlike and unethical to leave your tip-ups unattended like that. Those fish could have easily swallowed the hooks and both died. Glad I had a chance to share my story. At least I was able to save 2 fish from dying. LOL!!!!! I guess to each their own if you wanted a tip-up that badly then so be it. Just stating my opinion on the subject. Good luck to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Some people leave tip-ups out 24/7. I have seen strings of as many as 12 tip-ups run by one person. They can be hard to catch because they do not check them regularly, or check them by snowmobile. (no foot tracks to follow) This was a regular practice for several people on our lake for many years. The DNR finally caught some of them. One of the worst offenders has finally moved away! I have not seen any this year.

Do not touch the tip-up. You could be accused of the violations. You should call the DNR. I have often seen these frozen in tip-ups smashed by snowmobiles.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

DuckDog said:


> Some people leave tip-ups out 24/7. I have seen strings of as many as 12 tip-ups run by one person. They can be hard to catch because they do not check them regularly, or check them by snowmobile. (no foot tracks to follow) This was a regular practice for several people on our lake for many years. The DNR finally caught some of them. One of the worst offenders has finally moved away! I have not seen any this year.
> 
> Do not touch the tip-up. You could be accused of the violations. You should call the DNR. I have often seen these frozen in tip-ups smashed by snowmobiles.


Good for your lake and I hope no bellypans are damaged!  

Sid


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd say leave it. He will come back. I know a guy who leaves em out alot all year. He checks his usually within at most a few hours of a flag up. The guy mightve been on his way there. Id say leave it.


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

Being a "good" sportsman, a person could have pulled the line in took the bait off, gave it to the gulls and left the tip up be. KNowing that there was no name it and it wasn't yours... you knew you were stealing. You had no intention on finding the owner as there was no name. Could have left it baitless on the ice or turned into the nearest bait shop.

Being a "typical" sportsman, you did what 99% of the rest of society would have done


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I have to side with Centrarchidae, you did the right thing--what any sportsman should have done. 

If the guy left it there on purpose then he broke the law and to leave it there would be like killing a fish. AND IT'S ILLEGAL. Not only leaving it out, but not being marked... all points to a poacher. Not a sportsman. NOT A SPORTSMAN. period 

If the guy left it out by accident then you are also doing him a favor by removing it for the above reason.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd have to see leave it or pu it back rolled up by the hole better then you found it, and tape a note to te flg sayin' : put ID on flag!... you ever know that might prevent other problems.... And you might see the flag up again with ID.. your deed is done for the day....

Shane


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Banditto said:


> I have to side with Centrarchidae, you did the right thing--what any sportsman should have done.
> 
> If the guy left it there on purpose then he broke the law and to leave it there would be like killing a fish. AND IT'S ILLEGAL. Not only leaving it out, but not being marked... all points to a poacher. Not a sportsman. NOT A SPORTSMAN. period
> 
> If the guy left it out by accident then you are also doing him a favor by removing it for the above reason.


damn straight! Rules are in place for a reason whether one agrees with them or not.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

You did the right thing. What would any of us do if we found a gill net in Ford Lake?? I'm pretty sure what I would do. What you did was the same thing. You saved a small piece of the resource from rotting on the end of a tipup line. Thanks. Maybe the person who left it there will I.D. it next time, like we all are required to do, and stay in resonable control of it like we are all ethically required to do. "Check it within a few hours"....?? Not a real good thing, do ya think??? Just my 2 cents. Capnhook


----------



## Auditor (Feb 15, 2003)

Unless you work for the DNR...call the RAP line. Just as the culprit has violated the law, so is the person tending or stealing the unmarked and unattended tip up.


----------

